# GameDay: Indiana at Detriot



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

*Official Game Thread*

Indiana Pacers (0-0)
at
Detriot Pistons (0-0)

*Time:* Wedensday, 8pm

*Pacers Probable Starters*
PG: Jamaal TINSLEY
SG: Reggie MILLER
C: Scot POLLARD
PF: Jermaine O'NEAL
SF: Ron ARTEST

*Detriot Probable Starters*
PG: Chauncey BILLUPS
SG: Richard HAMILTON
C: Elden CAMPBELL
PF: Ben WALLACE
SF: Tayshaun PRINCE

*Notes:* Season Opener for both teams. Rick Carlisle coaches first game as Pacers coach and in Detriot, where he was fired. 

*2002-03 Season Series*: Tied, 2-2

*Last Meeting:*: Pacers win 98-92.

Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I say Pacers will probably win, but I think it will be real close.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> I say Pacers will probably win, but I think it will be real close.


I agree. I also think it will be close but the reason why i think Indiana will pull away with the win is because we're a better rebounding team then last year and Detriot is a weak rebounding team (besides Wallace of course) and i think Carlisle will know exactly how to limit Hamilton to less then 15pts.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

I think that this game will be a very, very ugly win. But we will pull it off.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> i think Carlisle will know exactly how to limit Hamilton to less then 15pts.


That's simple, ARTEST!


----------



## Pooh (Jun 1, 2003)

I think it's going to be a very emotional game for Carlisle, he's realy wanting to show the Piston organization what a mistake they made by letting him go.

So I'm thinking he's really working the guys through these past few days. I think that Anderson will be starting the game in place of Tins, but we'll see.

It's going to be a close game, but we'll win it

Pacers 94
Pistons 89


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pooh</b>!
> I think that Anderson will be starting the game in place of Tins, but we'll see.


I donno. Theres alot of talk about it, but i think Carlisle will go with Tinsley because he's been the more healthy one and he's young. Benching him now could ruin Tinsley's hope and faith. I think he will tell Tinsley in the morning that he's starting and that he hopes alot from him and Tinsley will have a solid game to show the coach that he made the right choice.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> [*Pacers Probable Starters*
> PG: Jamaal TINSLEY
> SG: Reggie MILLER
> ...


As Brian reported in another thread, Kenny Anderson will be starting tonight at PG.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: GameDay: Indiana at Detriot*



> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> As Brian reported in another thread, Kenny Anderson will be starting tonight at PG.


That sucks! Oh well, as long as we win I'll be happy.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I hope Anderson gets benched early and Tinsley comes in. Anderson was a bad pickup for us if we're planning on starting him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Midway through the first and O'Neal has 4pts 6rbs. Score is 6-3. Looks good for O'Neal so far. I dont like how Anderson is playing.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Midway through the first and O'Neal has 4pts 6rbs. Score is 6-3. Looks good for O'Neal so far. I dont like how Anderson is playing.


I think we are doing better with Tins in the game, we should keep it that way!:yes:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

The main factors for us have been Jermaine and Foster. Watch out for Harrington to step it up in the second half.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*HALFTIME*

46-44 Pacers.

*Pacers best player so far*
Jermaine O'Neal
16pts-11rbs-5bs 

*Pistons best player so far*
Ben Wallace
12pts-11rbs-3bs

Both teams are play hard. Okur is suprising. Hes realy going to be a good player in this league.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Okur is suprising. Hes realy going to be a good player in this league.


I hate that so much.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> *HALFTIME*
> 
> 46-44 Pacers.
> ...


Tinsley needs more playing time in the 2nd half then Anderson. Anderson and Pollard are our weak links tonight. Al Harrington, who everyone wanted to start, isn't showing the coach that he deserves the starting spot.


----------



## Pooh (Jun 1, 2003)

72-66 right now. JO is looking good, and so is Ron. I like the hustle that I'm seeing. Even Austin hit a bucket and a rebound...call ripleys!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pooh</b>!
> 72-66 right now. JO is looking good, and so is Ron. I like the hustle that I'm seeing. Even Austin hit a bucket and a rebound...call ripleys!


Artest and O'Neal are killing Detriot. Too bad they are getting little support.

Who is guarding Hamilton?? Artest?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Miller nails a 3!!!!

77-69 Indy with a 8:50 left!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Anderson is showing why Carlisle chose him to start! Come on Indy, Finish strong!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

MILLER TIME IN Detriot!!!!

84-74 with 6:16 left. Miller has 14pts!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Detriot making a huge run to the finish. 86-82 with 2:33 left. Come on Indy, keep your heads in the game!


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Who loves Tayshaun?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

86-85. come on guys!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm seriously going to give up on this team EVER holding a lead in the third or fourth quarter. This has happened too many times to us in the past 3 years. Detroit wins 93-89 my prediction.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Big Ben!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Big Ben!


JO!!!!

PACERS BALL!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Whew...... Foster nails the 2nd FT! Pacers up by 2 with 14 sec left. DEFENSE!!!!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Pacers WIN, PACERS WIN!!!!!!!! 

Carlisle has revenage on Detriot.

89-87!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ahhh it worked! My negative thinking worked! Though i was a bit scared when Billups had the ball, driving, but then stupid Okur dribbles the ball to 3-point land instead of a backing in fadaway, and misses, dumb***


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Ahhh it worked! My negative thinking worked! Though i was a bit scared when Billups had the ball, driving, but then stupid Okur dribbles the ball to 3-point land instead of a backing in fadaway, and misses, dumb***


hahaha

Hopefully the Detriot fans will be showing off Pacers avators for this week


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

THAT GAME WAS AWESOME!!



> stupid Okur dribbles the ball to 3-point land instead of a backing in fadaway, and misses, dumb***


And it's too bad you'd love to have Okur on your team...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> THAT GAME WAS AWESOME!!
> 
> 
> And it's too bad you'd love to have Okur on your team...


yeah i would, just not in the clutch  , rookie errr young player's mistake.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> THAT GAME WAS AWESOME!!


Agreed. What a start to the season?? 

Indiana showed tons of heart, coming up with a road victory in Detriot is huge. Carlisle is awsome. Used the time outs great, played the right guys at the right time. No doubt if Isiah was coaching tonight we'd lose by 10. Thankfully Foster saved us at the end when Detriot was killing us, huge rebound and huge free throw!


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Foster is not a stiff. I will eat crow about Wallace's offensive game but you guys should take back what you said about Foster being a stiff. He made so many plays down the stretch. Too bad you'd love to have Foster on your team.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

I can't blame Memo for going out to shoot the three, he shoots it and makes it with consistency, but he was guarded nicely..I personally thought he'd dish it back out to Chauncey to knock down the game-winning three, just as I predicted on the Pistons board


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> Foster is not a stiff. I will eat crow about Wallace's offensive game but you guys should take back what you said about Foster being a stiff. He made so many plays down the stretch. Too bad you'd love to have Foster on your team.


If you guys take back that every big man on your team except Brezec is better than Okur... and Pollard better than Campbell. Great win by the Pacers, we didn't play our best, but you guys beat us regardless to the fact, much props. JO showed why he is one of the better offensive players in the league. Hopefully we'll get you guys next time. :yes:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> If you guys take back that every big man on your team except Brezec is better than Okur... and Pollard better than Campbell. Great win by the Pacers, we didn't play our best, but you guys beat us regardless to the fact, much props. JO showed why he is one of the better offensive players in the league. Hopefully we'll get you guys next time. :yes:


I admit it, Memo and Campbell are alot better than I thought and Big Ben has greatly improved.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Foster had a nice game, but he wouldn't get any playing time behind Ben, Memo, and Campbell. But I will say he is a great fit for Indiana, the hustle player you thought you were getting in Pollard.

But when Detroit's two best offensive players go a combined 6 for 31 and you only lose by 2 to one of the best teams in the east..... their's not a lot to be worried about.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

^^^I'm sorry Mike, but whoever gave you that sig is a genius... that's funny. :laugh:


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

lol, the Pollard part is my touch


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> lol, the Pollard part is my touch


lol Mike, I wouldn't of even made you put that in your sig, I'm sorry....:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Yeah, Okur is much better than I thought. He is the leader in the race of my most hated player. I still say Pollard is better than Campbell. And Mike, 5 stars for the sig!


----------

